# Canada at Youth Worlds



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

Go canada go !!!!


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

It looks like the Jr mens team is also into the semi finals. Good for you boys. 
Keep up the good work.

Allan


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Looks like more good shooting at the youth worlds.

Mike Kupchanko moves on to 1/4 finals
Chris Perkins appears to have won his match in a shoot off to also move on to 1/4 finals
(these two tied for the highest score on the field in both of their matches!)

Katie Roth lost in a shoot off in her 1/8 round match. Great shooting by her all day though.

Sydney Watson lost a close match by 1 point in the 1/8 round. 

Good luck to all who have moved on to the next round. 

Allan


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Jr mens compound team shoots for gold!
Great job boys.

Allan


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

Jr. Mens Compound Team Wins GOLD

Congrats!!!


----------

